# computer subwoofer?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i picked up a surround sound system from my friend and i wanted to know if i could make the subwoofer work with my computer speakers? i built this computer speaker thingy that has 4 speakers coming out of one power thingy (whatever the circuit board is called) it has a subwoofer out on the power thingy but how do i connect the subwoofer to it? the sub has two of those black and red clamp things that are like built into the back of it and the connection on the power thingy is just a headphone jack. o and my computer also has a realtek integrated sound card that has a sub out.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Chyrio said:


> ...it has a subwoofer out on the power thingy but how do i connect the subwoofer to it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To get from the line level output of the sound card to the speaker level input of the sub you need to amplify the signal. Any audio amplifier should work. A used receiver will do the trick. These are readily available on Craigslist for next to nothing.

What you'll do is get a cable like THIS ONE to go from the sub out of the sound card to the amplifier. Then use normal speaker wire to go from the amp to the back of the sub. You'll use the volume knob on the amp to adjust the level.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

mm so i cant just run it off the headphone jack? crap well i have the surround sound main box thing that you plug all the speakers into but my comp has an optical out and the box doesnt :sigh:


----------

